# Realtek 8139 wird nicht aktiviert



## Patrick Kamin (15. September 2005)

Hallo Community,

ich versuche seit gestern meine Netzwerkkarte Realtek RTL 8139 unter Kubuntu zum Laufen zu bringen. Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es wegen ihrer Standardisierung keine Probleme geben sollte, denkste. 

Die Karte ist in einem Acer Extensa 2901 verbaut, weiterhin befindet sich eine Intel WLan Karte onBoard, das aber nur als Randinformation.

Per 
	
	
	



```
lspci
```
 wird sie gelistet, ich kann euch die genaue Ausgabe leider erst heute Abend posten, da ich im Moment nicht in der Nähe des Rechners bin. 
In /etc/network/interfaces ist nur ein Eintrag für das Loopback-Device enthalten, genauen Eintrag kann ich leider auch erst heute Abend nachreichen.

Weiterhin habe ich schon probiert, das Modul manuell per 
	
	
	



```
modeprobe 8139too
```
 zu laden, hat aber leider auch nichts gebracht.

Unter Knoppix (Live-CD) wird die Karte sofort erkannt und auch aktiviert, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, welche Einstellungen ich aus Knoppix in mein Kubuntusystem übernehmen soll, um auch dort die Karte zum Laufen zu bekommen.

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Falls ihr noch weitere Informationen benötigt, versuche ich die nachzureichen

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus,

grüße


----------



## Patrick Kamin (16. September 2005)

Hi,

die Karte läuft leider immer noch nicht.

Habe noch ein bisschen geforscht und kann schon mal weitere Infos posten.


Das Modul 8139too ist geladen
Es gibt keine Fehlermeldungen beim Starten der Netzwerk-Devices
/etc/network/interfaces enthält richtige Einträge

/etc/network/interfaces

```
# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).

# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
# They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
mapping hotplug
   script grep
   map eth0

iface eth0 inet dhcp
```

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

gruß Patrick


----------



## deepthroat (16. September 2005)

Hi.


			
				Patrick Kamin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich versuche seit gestern meine Netzwerkkarte Realtek RTL 8139 unter Kubuntu zum Laufen zu bringen. Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es wegen ihrer Standardisierung keine Probleme geben sollte, denkste.


Es gibt ja auch keine Probleme - die Karte läuft doch anstandslos: Modul geladen, keine Fehler, kein Absturz - perfekt! Du hast bloß das Interface nicht aktiviert... ;-)

Gib auf der Konsole als root mal ein "ifup eth0". Dann sollte die Karte aktiviert werden und falls du einen DHCP Client (wie z.B. pump) installiert und einen DHCP Server in deinem Netzwerk hast auch zu benutzen sein.

Falls du möchtest das die Schnittstelle automatisch beim Start aktiviert wird solltest du in deine Konfigurationsdatei den Eintrag "auto eth0" eingeben.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (16. September 2005)

Hi deepthroat,

ifup eth0 meldet, dass das Interface bereits konfiguriert ist. 

dhclient eth0 meldet folgendes

```
Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.1
Copyright 2004 Internet Systems Consortium.
All rights reserved.
For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
Listening on LPF/eth0/00:02:3f:18:53:62
Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:02:3f:18:53:62
Sending on   Socket/fallback
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
No DHCPOFFERS received.
No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
```

Vielleicht noch eine andere Idee


----------



## tuxx (16. September 2005)

Da stehts doch:
"No Offers received"
Sicher, du bekommst ne IP vom DHCP-Server?
Oder hängst du im Filter des Routers?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (16. September 2005)

Hi was sagt den 'ifconfig' bzw. 'ifconfig eth0'?
Funktioniert es denn mit einer statischen Adresse, versuch das mal.

Daniel


----------



## Patrick Kamin (16. September 2005)

ifconfig

```
eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:02:3F:18:53:62  
          inet6 Adresse: fe80::202:3fff:fe18:5362/64 GÃŒltigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:21 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ€nge:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
          Interrupt:11 Basisadresse:0xa000 

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:0E:35:23:D3:D5 
          inet6 Adresse: fe80::20e:35ff:fe23:d3d5/64 GÃŒltigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1
          Kollisionen:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ€nge:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
          Interrupt:11 Basisadresse:0xa000 Speicher:d0000000-d0000fff 

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife  
          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 GÃŒltigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:36 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:36 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ€nge:0 
          RX bytes:3664 (3.5 KiB)  TX bytes:3664 (3.5 KiB)

sit0      Protokoll:IPv6-nach-IPv4  
          inet6 Adresse: ::127.0.0.1/96 GÃŒltigkeitsbereich:Unbekannt
          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:2 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ€nge:0 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```
eth1 MAC 00:0E:35:2335


War der Meinung, dass die Netzwerkkarte noch nicht richtig konfiguriert ist. Probiere es jetzt mal mit einer festen IP.

Komisch ist nur, dass ich unter Knoppix sofort eine IP vom Router bekomme.


----------



## tuxx (16. September 2005)

Was ist das für eine merkwürdige MAC auf eth1?


----------



## Patrick Kamin (16. September 2005)

Scheint irgendwie vom Code Tag zerrissen worden sein. eth1 MAC 00:0E:35:2335

eth1 müsste meine WLAN Karte sein, die ist allerdings noch nicht konfiguriert, also noch kein Treiber geladen.

Die beiden Devices benutzen allerdings den gleichen Interrupt, kann es da zu Problemen kommen?


----------



## tuxx (17. September 2005)

Wäre denkbar.
Schonmal WLAN Spasseshalber deaktiviert? Am besten gleich im BIOS.
Dann hast du Gewissheit.
Viel mehr Ursachen kommen ja bald nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (19. September 2005)

Hi tuxx,

mein BIOS lässt es komischer Weise nicht zu, die OnBoard WLAN Karte zu deaktivieren. Werde jetzt mal versuchen, jene zum laufen zu bekommen, vielleicht schlage ich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

Für weitere Ideen bin ich jederzeit offen.

Grüße


----------



## monger (19. September 2005)

Das könnte ein ipv6-Problem sein.
 Zwar wird die IP in ipv4 konvertiert, allerdings kann hier ein Fehler auftreten (derzeitige Router unterstützen noch kein ipv6).
 Eine weiter Fehlerquelle könnte sein, dass du die Adresse deines Routers nicht als Standardgateway eingetragen hast.


----------

